# August abroad, know any nice places to go to?



## huntergatherer (Jun 26, 2006)

Ive just booked the ferry, The whole of august abroad cant wait, was going to portugal but read someones write up saying it would be hard to find a spot to camp there, even the sites would be full, i do a lot of wildcamping but have never been to portugal, can anyone advise me please, or does anyone know of any nice small sites or places in the south or west of france...............


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Northern Portugal probably won't be full. At least, it wasn't when we were last there, and it's beautiful and has loads of interest.   

South of France in August - you will find spaces on sites, but probably not without a search, not necessarily where you want to be, and you will have lots of very near neighbours. 8O 

If you don't mind that, give it a go. The big advantage with a motorhome is that you will never be completely stuffed, even if you have to "Lay by" for a night or two.   

France Passion might be worth looking into.

Hope this helps


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just go...that's what we're doing. Get off the ferry, drive a few miles, find somewhere to overnight, set off again next day and so bumble on.

If we get to Portugal then great, if we don't get further than Brittany then no problem.

We might even turn left and go to Germany- or Holland- or Denmark or go straight on to Italy or Slovenia.

There's always been somewhere to stay the night even if it's not always been perfect and I'm sure the same will be true.

Follow the weather !

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep away from the major coastal resorts and you will have no problems. Surely the biggest question is whether to turn left or right at Calais.
Enjoy..................


----------



## huntergatherer (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for your help guys it will be either portugal or could even be italy now, where ever we end up we will most definitely enjoy,,,dunk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

huntergatherer said:


> thanks for your help guys it will be either portugal or could even be italy now, where ever we end up we will most definitely enjoy,,,dunk


Just to continue the pessimism _(there's too much happiness in the world I say!)_ be a little wary of Italy.

There are not as many campsites as you might expect, and the Italians are never happy unless their unit is parked so close to yours that neither of you can open the windows. 8O

I exaggerate only slightly - that did literally happen to us in Pompeii. The campsite owner would have stacked us on top of each other if he could fathom out how to do it. 8O 8O

It is in their nature though, and if you are first one there on a deserted beach, the next Italian family will set up about 6 feet away from you.

If you get up and move along the beach they will probably follow you.

Don't get me wrong, they are lovely friendly people, and the welcome you get on a personal level is spontaneous and genuine.

They do get lonely though, so expect to make a lot of new friends.

Cheers


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Went to Italy just after easter, got as far down as Rome in the time we had available to us.

We were heading for Portugal 2yrs ago but but got half way down France and changed our minds. Finished up in the South of France and did the same last year.

Cannot wait to go to Italy again although we are off to the South of France again for 2wks in august. We have booked a site this summer but have never booked in the past. The only reason for booking is that a friend is coming with us in his caravan, so we cannot go on aires.

If you don't book and the site is full, just move on to the next one. We have never had any problems getting a pitch, even in the height of season. They may only offer a pitch for say 4 / 5 days, then you might have to change to another pitch or move to another site.

Just go for it :wink:


----------



## 112397 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

If your looking to visit the South West (Charente Maritime) We would love to see you.

Kind Regards
Chris
La Motte Camping
<URL removed by moderators>


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooooh am thinking could quite fancy there as its weather at the moment is looking mighty fine! Will be discussing mucho with Sandj when he gets back!

Am probably being thick but does it have shower blocks on site?

Regards

Greenie


----------

